# Takemitsu orchestral works



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

The list is from wikipedia. Pick your favourite and tell us why please.

I picked The Dorian Horizon because of the atmospheres it evokes, the constrast between sound and silence, light and dark, stillness and movement. 

I'll make another thread with works for soloists and orchestra.


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm sorry, Takemitsu isn't my favorite composer. I have to say that I only heard four of his orchestral works (pieces included in the _Masterworks Of The 20th Century_ set). I wasn't interested in his music, so (according to the principle of Occam's razor) I didn't look for other compositions. I voted for the Requiem, which I find relatively listenable.


----------



## Shosty (Mar 16, 2020)

I've only recently started exploring Takemitsu's music and I've mostly liked what I've listened to. Of the works listed here I've only heard a few. I do like Rain coming, Tree Line and Visions, but chose Requiem which is one of his earlier compositions. Requiems are generally appealing for me, and I like what Takemitsu's done here.


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

None of the above;

Stereophile issued a recording of his From Me Flows What You Call Time - I like that one a lot. Recording is fantastic as well


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Twill By Twilight (1988)
Quatrain (1975)
A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden (1977)

I tried to think why these three works are my favourites, and I couldn't think why! They just are!

There's nothing that I've heard by the great man that I didn't like.

P.S. on the poll I chose Twill By Twilight


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

I voted for _How Slow the Wind_, and I have no idea why. I could have picked any of them; there's not a weak piece in the bunch.

A few threads I have been following have touted Takemitsu's composition _From Me Flows What You Call Time_. I found a great video of a performance by Orquesta Sinfónica de Xalapa, and the orchestra seems a bit put off by the whole thing. It's really a Percussion Concerto, and the stage is taken over by a troupe of four (I think) percussionists who steal the show. The rest of the orchestra, who have little to do, sit there looking bored and wondering who the hell these guys are. Pretty cool.


----------



## anahit (Dec 10, 2018)

I vote for:
- Quotation of Dream (1991) - Say sea, take me! 



- From me flows what you call time


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I like all the works in the poll but I would add In an Autumn Garden for Gagaku Orchestra, so evocative and haunting.


----------

